# Epson c62 usb installationsprobleme

## hulk2nd

hi,

ich hab folgende probleme beim einrichten meines druckers (epson stylus c62 / usb):

bei 

```
# cat test.txt > /dev/usb/lp0
```

 passiert gar nichts. keine reaktion. erkannt wird er aber! usb support und usb printer support habe ich direkt in den kernel kompiliert. 

```
tail /var/log/messages
```

 meldet wie erwartet 

```
Mar 31 19:15:36 hulk kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:10.0-1, assigned address 4Mar 31 19:15:36 

hulk kernel: printer.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 4

if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04B8 pid 0x0005
```

.

auch wenn ich in /dev/usb/ nachschaue erscheint bzw. verschwindet das lp0 wenn ich den drucker an- bzw. ausschalte. 

desweiteren is mir nich so ganz klar wie ich den drucker unter cups einrichten soll. wenn ich auf cups per http zugreife und bei name "Epson Stylus c62" eintrage kommt immer "Error:    The printer name may only contain up to 127 printable characters."

was muss bei location rein? /dev/usb/lp0? oder local?

ich hab mir die sourcen für die treiber auf ner epson seite besorgt aber ich raffs irgendwie nicht so ganz was ich mit denen machen soll.

ps: ich benutze gnome

danke im voraus,

hulk

----------

## wizzzard

Versuchs mal mit Turboprint, wenn das nicht schon die Treiber sind, die du dir gezogen hast!

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem, keine Reaktion auf cat "test" > /dev/usb/lp0, mit den Treibern aber kein Problem!

Auspacken, als root "setup" ausführen, das installiert dir die Treiber, danach einfach nur noch "xtpsetup", ebenfalls als root ausführen, den Drucker einrichten und Spaß haben!

Viel Erfolg!

----------

## Reddy

versuch die Treiber von Epson

sind sehr viel besser als CUPS, der Ausdruck ist um ein vielfaches schneller,

und die Photoqualität ist so gut wie die von dem Windowstreiber.

http://www.epkowa.co.jp/english/linux_e/linux.html

Reddy

----------

## hulk2nd

genau die hab ich mir vorher besorgt, aber wie gesagt ich wusste nich was ich mit denen anfangen sollte (bin in der hinsicht absoluter n00b). abgesehen davon dachte ich mir das 

```
# cat test.txt > /dev/usb/lp0
```

 auf jedenfall eine reaktion zeigen sollte, unabhängig von einem installierten treiber und / oder cups. oder liege ich da falsch? und nochmal zu den treibern, was mache ich nach ./configure bzw make all?

danke, hulk

----------

## wizzzard

Das hat mich anfangs auch stutzig gemacht, dass mein Drucker da überhaupt keine Reaktion zeigte!

Aber da der vom Kernel richtig erkannt wurde, funktionierts wohl auch so, zumindest bei mir!

----------

## Reddy

Epson-Drucker benötigen eine Init-Sequenz damit der Druck

über USB klappt. Die kannst du unter www.linuxprinting.org

nachlesen. Der Epsontreiber oder auch CUPS senden diese

vor jedem Druck

Reddy

----------

## georgz

Hab das selbe problem mit einem C70 unter CUPS. Ich hab mal zum Test PDQ installiert und da druckt es einwandfrei... Wo nun genau das Problem liegt weiss ich noch nicht, vielleicht hat Reddy recht mit den init-Sequenzen... Werd ich mal testen.

----------

## hulk2nd

so ich habs jetzt ENDLICH geschafft, den drucker unter cups zum laufen zu bringen.

vielen dank euch allen für eure unterstützung!!!!!!!!!! 

falls ihr eine anleitung haben wollt, wie und was ich gemacht habe, dann gebt bescheid.

grüße, hulk

----------

## wizzzard

Schreib mal, kann nie schaden!

Greetz,

----------

## hulk2nd

ok, also hier mal die zusammenfassung (hoffentlich hab ich nix vergessen):

- erstmal checken ob cups bei den "USE"-Variablen in der make conf ist. gegebenfalls anpassen.

```
nano /etc/make.conf
```

- cups und psutils emergen. danach ghostscript re-emergen.

```
emerge cups

emerge psutils

emerge ghostscript
```

auch wenn es als abhängigkeit von cups schon installiert wurde (behebt den häufig auftretenden fehler nach einer sonst erfolgreichen druckerinstallation).

```
Unable to convert file 0 to printable format for job x!
```

 zu finden in der "/var/log/cups/error_log":

optional für gnome:

```
emerge gnome-print
```

- treiber unter http://www.epkowa.co.jp/english/linux_e/linux.html downloaden, entpacken und installieren. 

```
tar -xvfz pips-sc61_62s-cups-2.6.2.i386.tar.gz

cd pips-sc61_62s-cups-2.6.2

./configure

make all

make install
```

- cups restarten, falls schon gestartet.

```
/etc/init.d/cupsd restart
```

ansonsten cups starten.

```
/etc/init.d/cupsd start
```

- drucker hinzufügen

```
/usr/sbin/lpadmin -p sc61_62s -E -v ekplp:/var/eklpd/ekplp0 -m eksc61_62s.ppd
```

- setup ausführen und gegebenfalls /dev/lp0 auf /dev/usb/lp0 ändern, falls der drucker am usb port angeschlossen ist

```
/usr/local/EPKowa/SC61_62S/setup
```

- cups per http steuern (falls nicht schon durch die treiber installation geschehen):

http://localhost:631/

manage printers -> add printer -> name "sc61_62s -> device: "EPSON Inkjet Printer #1 (Photo Image Print System)" -> make: "EPSON" -> model: "EPSON Stylus C61/C62 Series, Photo Image Print System (en)"

danach noch den printing demon zu den default runlevels hinzufügen:

```
rc-update add ekpd default
```

ich weiss nicht ob das jetzt zu default oder boot oder wat weiss ich dazu muss, ich habs halt mal zu default gemacht und bei mir läuft es so.

Feddich, die testseite sollte sich jetzt problemlos drucken lassen.

grüße, hulk

----------

## TobiWan

Hallo,

Super Sache, dass Du Dir die Mühe gemacht hast, das alles zusammenzutragen.

Ich stecke jedoch fest, da ich einen c40ux einrichten will und Deine Schritte nicht "übersetzen" kann. Vielleicht kannst Du mir ein bisschen helfen.

 *hulk2nd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - drucker hinzufügen
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ich verstehe das lpadmin Kommando nicht. Woher weiss ich, welches ppd file der C40UX benötigt? Ich habe die Platte nach dem Installieren des Epson Treibers nach ppd Dateien durchsucht und nur die cups Dinger gefunden.

Wenn Du mir diesen Schritt vielleicht ein wenig erklären könntest und an welcher Stelle der Epson Treiber da ins Spiel kommt. Ich habe die Zusammenhänge da nicht ganz durchschaut. Epson bietet leider nicht viel Hilfe...

Gruß,

Tobias

----------

## hulk2nd

du kannst soweit ich mich noch recht erinnere, diesen schritt auch überspringen und dann dein drucker später über das cups webinterface installieren.

also grad noch diesen setup schritt und dann direkt auf http://localhost:631/ gehen und dort dann deinen drucker einrichten. musst dich nur durchklicken.

grüsse,

hulk

----------

## TobiWan

Du hast wahrscheinlich Recht und alles sollte funktionieren, wenn der Drucker nicht so ein SCHEISS Teil wäre.   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Beim Ausdruck der Testseite rührt er sich jetzt, zieht aber nur leere Seiten Papeir durch. Beim Durchlauf der ersten Seite bewegt sich der Druckkopf hektisch, aber es erfolgt kein Druck.

Muss irgendetwas Mechanisches im Drucker sein. Weiss der Teufel. Das Ding wandert nächste Woche auf den Müll und ich investiere in einen anständigen Laserdrucker. Das hätte ich schon vor Monaten machen sollen. Diese SCHEISS FRICKEL Tintenstrahl Dinger regen MICH nie wieder auf.

Sollte Dir etwas zur Ehrenrettung des C40 einfallen, muss Du Dich damit beeilen, denn der Epson wird morgen jedenfalls mit einem großen Vorschlaghammer aus der Garage hingerichtet. 

 :Twisted Evil: 

Danke für Deine Hilfe,

Tobias, der nie wieder Tintenstrahldrucker bei Cannon, Epson oder HP kauft...

----------

